# Dead foal?



## beaker1 (11 April 2016)

Just wondering if anyone could help. I have a mare (not a maiden mare) who is in foal and she's due in around a fortnight. She's been turned out since being covered and i brought her in at the begining of the month so she could foal in. However, since she has been in i've never seen the foal move only once on the day she came in did i believe i felt the foal move (was like a tennis ball rolling down my hand) ever since then there's been no other signs. Is it normal to not see any movement so later on in the pregnancy or am i best to seem veterinary advice/attention? Really worried as i'm new to all this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Magicmadge (11 April 2016)

spend some time just watching your mare you might not be able to see it but she will certainly feel it. She will swish her tail, belly kick and generally seem agitated when  foal shifts. If your worried though call your vet.  Keep  us updated


----------



## Alec Swan (11 April 2016)

It would be unusual to see genuine movement from the foal.  Often,  with the gut moving as it does,  we imagine that what we see is movement,  but in truth it isn't.

If there was a dead foal within,  then within 24 hours or sooner,  you would be very well aware that something catastrophic had gone wrong.  Inside a mare it's like an oven,  and should a foal die,  then the decomposition process is remarkably quick.  The mare will be clearly unwell,  and any rear-end inspection will have a smell which is unmistakable.

The gypsy community,  many years ago,  would deny the mare water all night,  and then give her a bucket of frosted water in the morning.  When the cold water hits the foal,  THEN you see them move!  I'm not suggesting that you try this though! 

I'm quite sure OP that your mare's just fine,  and that you're worrying needlessly.

Alec.


----------



## GemG (12 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			It would be unusual to see genuine movement from the foal.  Often,  with the gut moving as it does,  we imagine that what we see is movement,  but in truth it isn't.

If there was a dead foal within,  then within 24 hours or sooner,  you would be very well aware that something catastrophic had gone wrong.  Inside a mare it's like an oven,  and should a foal die,  then the decomposition process is remarkably quick.  The mare will be clearly unwell,  and any rear-end inspection will have a smell which is unmistakable.

The gypsy community,  many years ago,  would deny the mare water all night,  and then give her a bucket of frosted water in the morning.  When the cold water hits the foal,  THEN you see them move!  I'm not suggesting that you try this though! 

I'm quite sure OP that your mare's just fine,  and that you're worrying needlessly.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

In humans the midwife will give you a drink of ice water to get a lazy baby to move!


----------



## madlady (12 April 2016)

At this point in the pregnancy the foal wouldn't be moving much anyway as there isn't much room left in there. 

I don't remember seeing visible movement in any of mine. I'm sure your mare will be fine but might be an idea to chat to your vet just to set your mind at ease


----------



## Princess16 (12 April 2016)

No advice but really hope foal is OK. 

Please let us know how she gets on.


----------



## popsdosh (12 April 2016)

GemG said:



			In humans the midwife will give you a drink of ice water to get a lazy baby to move!
		
Click to expand...

Iced water works with teenager too!!!!


----------



## Dry Rot (12 April 2016)

Beaker1, just replying to give my support. I am a worrier too and descended from a long line of worriers. My mother would worry because she couldn't think of something to worry about, so there must be something unknown that she ought to be worrying about!

My eyes are not too good, so I got someone to look at the udder of my pregnant mare. Not only did she say the udder was enlarged, but the teats had waxed up. That was weeks ago. My regular girl came yesterday and the mare's udder has not even filled up yet, so sleepless nights for nothing! (The mare was running with the stallion so foaling date unknown).

Your mare wil be fine.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 April 2016)

madlady said:



			I don't remember seeing visible movement in any of mine. I'm sure your mare will be fine but might be an idea to chat to your vet just to set your mind at ease
		
Click to expand...

I saw it with ONE of mine - 3 weeks before she was due.  Had to take the foaling alarm off her because she kept getting into a muck sweat.  She finally foaled easily 3 days AFTER her 'due date'!  My staff used to tell me they had seen a foal move - but it was usually wind!

From 130 odd foals I have had 2 born dead.  One was 8 weeks premature - the other after a devatating 3 hour labour (maiden mare).  Stop worrying OP - and forget looking for movement.  Look at the udder, the vulva, and - most important - feel both sides of the rump to tail for slackening.


----------



## beaker1 (12 April 2016)

Thank you everyone for getting back to me she's been such an easy mare up until now virtually text book and now she's mixing things up. She has started to bag a little and her either side of her tail is starting to slacken ever so slightly, but she has developed an odema as well so i don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. 
I am a really bad worrier, i just want my mare to be ok and fingers crossed the foal. Will keep everyone updated and fingers crossed will be baby pictures to share. Thanks again


----------



## Alec Swan (12 April 2016)

beaker1,  in a minute I'm going to get cross with you!  You really must stop worrying!  The real risk is that with you 'worrying',  your disquiet and alarm will be passed on to the mare.  Take a big deep breath!

An oedema is entirely natural.  It's no more or less than a deposit of fluid.  As for slackening at the dock,  I've obviously picked up on it too,  but it means no more than an impending birth,  the foal will have rotated and will be in a correct position for an exit,  and now all that you have to do is wait, &#8230;&#8230;.. and wait and wait!

Your mare will know far more about what's happening than you do,  trust her and be as unobtrusive as possible,  during your checks.

You and your mare will be fine,  of that I'm certain!  Pics,  when the foal is standing are obligatory!! 

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 April 2016)

Oedema along the belly - that is very common.  Has never caused any problems for any of mine - and it subsides within a day or two of foaling (a good massage can help - but only AFTER foaling.)


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 April 2016)

Oedema isn't uncommon. One of my mares would occasionally get swelling on her underbelly and gaskins week or so before she foaled. Made her look a bit odd, but once she foaled it went within a couple of days. Just keep an eye on her, and if you are concerned consult your vet/Trusty Advisor. But if she's well, everything is going in one end and out of the other and she is moving around well enough, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## beaker1 (19 April 2016)

Felt the baby move the other day and she's not too impressed when i brush near her flanks the past few days but has gone very loving so not on as much of a panic. She's due any time from now so will post piccies. I'm struggling waiting now after seeing soooo many foal pictures &#128584;


----------



## beaker1 (10 July 2016)

Sorry it's late but as promised (he wasn't dead after all) &#128514;&#128584;
I just need to work out how to put the pictures on


----------



## Alec Swan (10 July 2016)

Well done!  It's so much easier to worry than be confident,  isn't it?! 

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 July 2016)

Very well done!  Pictures on HHO are archaic - they have to be online somewhere wlse (Facebook will do) and then post the link - with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 at end (I think - I'll test it.)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154397606434073&set=p.10154397606434073&type=3  (Just a sundry 2yo of mine.)

It's not showing in preview - or once posted - I'll try just the URL - nope - that doesn't work either. I THOUGHT I knew - I HATE HHOs software - it's rubbish!


----------



## beaker1 (11 July 2016)

JanetGeorge. I could see your link so I will try &#55357;&#56904; I thought I could just upload a picture no problem. Wrongggg


----------



## beaker1 (11 July 2016)




----------



## Pippity (11 July 2016)

beaker1 said:



			JanetGeorge. I could see your link so I will try &#65533;&#65533; I thought I could just upload a picture no problem. Wrongggg 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=4983&attachmentid=29199[\img][/QUOTE]

[IMG]http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29199&d=1468166899
		
Click to expand...


----------



## beaker1 (11 July 2016)

Thank you pippity


----------



## crabbymare (11 July 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Very well done!  Pictures on HHO are archaic - they have to be online somewhere wlse (Facebook will do) and then post the link - with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 at end (I think - I'll test it.)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154397606434073&set=p.10154397606434073&type=3  (Just a sundry 2yo of mine.)

It's not showing in preview - or once posted - I'll try just the URL - nope - that doesn't work either. I THOUGHT I knew - I HATE HHOs software - it's rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

from facebook and using windows 1. right click on photo. 2. click copy link location. 3. paste link between [i mg] and [/i mg] without the spaces 
	
	
		
		
	


	




now pictures are needed of the undead foal


----------



## beaker1 (11 July 2016)

Pippity has copied my link and saved me by putting the photo on here. Hopefully when I'm on the computer not
My phone il be able to put some more of him on


----------



## MrsMozart (11 July 2016)

Pippity said:








Click to expand...


Such a cutie!

Congratulations on your very much (a)live(ly) foal OP. Gorgeous


----------



## Tyssandi (11 July 2016)

Pippity said:








Click to expand...

what a cutee pie


----------

